# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  Μετρητής ραδιενέργειας Geiger Muller

## stathiss

Ξέρει κάποιος από πού μπορώ να αγοράσω έναν μετρητή Geiger Muller???

----------


## anger

Έχει έναν εδω :http://www.aktinion.gr/index.php?sec=1&ctg=15&cid=398
αλλα δε ξερω άν σου κάνει.Αν κοιταξες σε κανα site στο εξωτερικο ισως βρεις ακριβως αυτόν που θες.

----------


## Phatt

Εδω, 

 μπορεις να δεις τον δικο μου σε ενα βιντεο που εκανα για να δειξω πως δουλευει.Ειναι Ρωσικο, απλο καλο μηχανημα με πολυ μεγαλο σωληνα geiger για το μεγεθος του(φαινεται μεσα απο τις τρυπουλες οταν το γυρναω αναποδα), βοηθωντας ετσι την ευαισθησια του.Το μονο που του λειπει ειναι μια οθονη LCD για να μετραει τα CPM, αλλα αν εισαι τσακαλι μπορεις να φτιαξεις μια.Κατα την γμωμη μου, δεν χρειαζεται, εχει το κοκκινο λαμπακι να σε προειδοποιει οταν εισαι σε κινδυνο.Το μεγαλο του ατου ειναι οτι ειναι παμθηνος, καμια 30ε τον ειχα παρει απο Ρωσια μεσω Ebay.Ρωτα με αν εχεις αποριες...

----------


## stathiss

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## nio-4-

χρονια πολλα,

phatt, εχεις καμια λυχνία geiger muiller θελω να βρω μια ΖΡ-1320 για να κανω εναν μετρητη ακτινοβολιων β-ηλεκτρονιων....

----------


## navar

30e ειναι όντως οικονομικός ως έτοιμος !!!!!
οχι οτι τον χρειάζομαι αλλα το καλό είναι πως κάνει αυτόν τον ίδιο εφετζίδικο ήχο !!!!!

----------


## thomasskoy

phatt που τον εβαλες και χτυπαγε ετσι?τι ηταν αυτα?

----------


## edgar

αυτα ειναι υποθετω

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gas_mantle

 :Rolleyes: 

επισης στην sparkfun μιας και το εφερε η κουβεντα ειχα δει geiger tube  για diy αλλα το κοστος ηταν λιγακι απαγορευτικο 100$+ το οτι ηταν πολυ ευαισθητο οποτε μπορει να σου ερχοταν σκαρτο πραμα

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Εδώ:
http://www.anythingradioactive.com/geiger.htm

Δοκιμασμένο!

Ή επίσης από το ΕΒΑΥ (βάλτους να σου το στείλουν σαν "ΔΩΡΟ", χωρίς οποιαδήποτε δοκιμαστική πηγή!)
http://stores.ebay.com/Annakozub-Rus...34Q2ec0Q2em322
(και αυτό δοκιμασμένο.. αυτό με τα 55$)

----------


## Phatt

O edgar επεσε μεσα! Ειναι παλια δυχτακια απο λαμπες LUX αεριου, τα οποια εκεινη την εποχη ειχαν ενα ραδιενεργο στοιχειο, το Θοριο, το οποιο βοηθουσε να βγαζουν μεγαλυτερη λαμψη κατα την λειτουργεια.Εψαχνα για ραδιενεργα υλικα του νοικοκυριου στην προσπαθεια μου να τεσταρω το μηχανημα, ευχτυχως ο πατερας ειναι ψαρας και τα ειχε καβα απο πολυ παλια.

Ο πωλητης που αγορασα την συσκευη ειναι ο ιδιος που αναφερει ο Στεργιος στο Ebay.

----------


## ts0gl1s

http://business.shop.ebay.com/Busine...1&gbr=1&_pgn=1

----------


## nio-4-

γεια σας,

  εχω κανει αυτο το κυκλωμα http://letsmakerobots.com/node/18220

  μπορει κανεις να μου πει γιατι δεν μπορω να μετρησω την ταση εξόδου?

  -εχω βαλει αντι για το BUZ71 IRF530N 
  -επισης το πολυμετρο μου μετραει μεχρι 600 volt συνεχες. 600v DC max

 Υποθετω οτι η ταση βγαινει παλμικα και επειδη δεν μπορει να μετρησει παλμους το πολυμετρο μου δεν μετραει ταση εξοδου.... (βγαζει 0,00...-0,00...0,00...)

----------


## nio-4-

να δοκιμασω να το BUZ71??? :Cursing:

----------


## terys2

Ένας geiger που έφτιαξα πιό παλιά http://polytexnitys.blogspot.com/201...r-counter.html ：）

----------


## blueriver

Μιας που ειναι επικαιρο δυστυχως σημερα το θεμα ,λετε να κανουμε καμμια ομαδικη παραγγελια για μετρησεις ανα περιοχη στην Ελλαδα,στο μέλλον ?.

----------


## timekeeper

Με πρόλαβες... Κι εγώ μέσα.

----------


## topet

Γεια σας παιδιά. 
Με αφορμή τα γεγονότα της Ιαπωνίας σκεφτόμουνα να αγοράσω κάποιο μετρητή ραδιενέργιας για να ξέρω από πρώτο χέρι τι γίνεται και σας βρήκα. Ερώτηση και ελπίζω να μην είναι χαζή! Αυτοί οι μετρητές μετράνε όλα τα είδη ραδιενέργιας ή κάποια συγκεκριμένη; Πχ το ραδιενεργό ιώδιο που λένε ότι υπάρχει πλέον στην ατμόσφαιρα το μετράνε; Αξίζει με λίγα λόγια να αγοράσω κάτι σε λογική τιμή και να έχω μια γενική εικόνα ή θέλει κάτι πιο εξειδικευμένο; Επειδή η δουλειά μου έχει σχέση κατά καιρούς και με ραδιογραφήσεις σωλήνων, έχω ένα όργανο σαν στυλό το οποίο ανιχνεύει ραδιενέργια, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν ανιχνεύει ραδιενέργια μόνο συγκεκριμένου τύπου, όπως είναι οι ακτίνες Χ και τα ραδιενεργά ισότοτοπα που χρησιμοποιούν στις ραδιογραφίες. Το συγκεκριμένο όργανο λοιπόν που έχω δεν δείχνει κάτι το ανησυχητικό. Βασικά αυτό που κάνει είναι να κάνει ένα θόρυβο αν συγκεκριμένα χρονιά διαστήματα. Αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα τότε η συχνότητα του θορύβου αυξάνει.

----------


## -nikos-

> O edgar επεσε μεσα! Ειναι παλια δυχτακια απο λαμπες LUX αεριου, τα οποια εκεινη την εποχη ειχαν ενα ραδιενεργο στοιχειο, το Θοριο, το οποιο βοηθουσε να βγαζουν μεγαλυτερη λαμψη κατα την λειτουργεια.Εψαχνα για ραδιενεργα υλικα του νοικοκυριου στην προσπαθεια μου να τεσταρω το μηχανημα, ευχτυχως ο πατερας ειναι ψαρας και τα ειχε καβα απο πολυ παλια.
> 
> Ο πωλητης που αγορασα την συσκευη ειναι ο ιδιος που αναφερει ο Στεργιος στο Ebay.



το εχεις δωκιμασει στα αμιαντα που κυκλοφωρουν τωρα ???
για να αναβει το κοκκινο πρεπει να ειναι μεγαλη η πωσοτητα.

----------

